# in/on this day



## klaudek626

Witam,
już od jakiegoś czasu głowie się nad tym jak przetłumaczyć na angielski polski zwrot *w tym dniu* czy to będzie *on *czy *in this day*? 

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc,
pozdrawiam.


----------



## Thomas1

Tłumaczenie może zależeć od kontekstu, na rybkę, przetłumaczyłbym "on this day" (w tym dniu) lub "this day" (tego dnia). Kontekst i zdanie ułatwiłoby podanie odpowiedniego ekwiwalentu.


----------



## slavic_one

On this day, three years ago... - czyli tej samej daty jak dziś, ale trzy lata temu. Nie wiem, jakie jest dokładne znaczenie "w tym dniu".
Spróbuj zapytać na angielskim forum.


----------



## klaudek626

*I can't go to the cinema with you because on this day I have to stay with my younger sister. *
Czy mogę w tym kontekście użyć *on this day*?


----------



## slavic_one

Ja bym powiedział "that day". "This day" refers more to "today".


----------



## LilianaB

I would say "that day' or "on that date". I am not sure why -- I just naturally prefer "that" to "this" in this context.


----------



## slavic_one

Because "this" refers to something close, near, so "this day" can be today, while "that day" can be any day you're talking about that is about to come or already pased.
If you speak with someone and you're holding a book you'd say "this book". If you see someone passing at about 20 m distance, you'll say "Do you see that book he's holding?"
Plural forms of 'this' and 'that' are 'these' and 'those', respectively.


----------



## slavic_one

I am curious.. do you have sth like that in Polish? In Croatian we have it in three ways: ovaj, taj, onaj/ovi, ti, oni (nominative masculine sg./pl.), depending weather the object is near to the 1st, 2nd or (hypotheticaly) 3rd person in speech.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, there is something similar -- "ten" and "tamten" (masculine), but it does not correspond exactly to "this"" and "that", in all contexts.


----------



## Thomas1

The English determiner 'that' doesn't correspond very often to the Polish 'tamten'. The former is used very often in contexts where we'd use 'ten' in Polish.


----------



## slavic_one

Ok it's probably same as in Czech, so I know how it works. Thanks.


----------



## wolfbm1

Thomas1 said:


> The English determiner 'that' doesn't correspond very often to the Polish 'tamten'. The former is used very often in contexts where we'd use 'ten' in Polish.


Examples: 
What's this? Co to jest?
What's that? (Tam.) Co to jest?
What are these? Co to jest? 
What are those? (Tam.) Co to jest?


----------

